# Sleeping at night



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

so my husband has been saying that i don't rest when i sleep so he decided to send me this article - which is nice - i think i need to work on the second list of things to work on - 

http://www.webmd.com/balance/features/your...gain?print=true

but i thought this comment would interest most people

"Give your pet his own separate sleeping space. At night, pets snore, jiggle their tags, move around a lot, and even hog the covers and bed space. It's no wonder that 53 percent of pet owners who sleep with their pets in the bedroom have some type of disrupted sleep every night, according to a study from the Mayo Clinic Sleep Disorders Center in Rochester, MN. Consider relocating your furry friend's sleeping quarters to another area, even if it's just his own bed in your bedroom. "

because - 







louis doesn't snore - NOT







louis doesn't move around alot - NOT







louis doesn't hog the covers - NOT







louis doesn't hog the bed space - NOT

we often "listen" to him sleep and giggle; giggle at how much a 9lb little boy can stretch out in his sleep (he likes to sleep on daddy's side of the bed - THANK GOD)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

jiggle their tags??






























As my mother would say, "this is hogwash". The only time Bonnie has kept me awake is when she vomited on bed, and she woke me up. As soon as I cleaned up, we were back asleep.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I sleep with both T&T in the bed and they never both me. I love sleeping with them all snuggled up to me!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I would never give up sleeping with my boys, ever! I wake up to anything and they sleep right up on me and don't bother me one bit. Occasionally, I'll wait up at 3am cause they'll be fight-playing. lol. It doesn't happen often. But overall, they're extremely good about knowning when it's sleepy-time and to wake up when I wake.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

A personal question for those who sleep with their malts---doesn't it interfere with your sex life?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to sleep without Haiku snuggled with me.



> A personal question for those who sleep with their malts---doesn't it interfere with your sex life?[/B]


uhhhh, well . . . . it does require some planning . . . . a closed bedroom door . . . dog whining in the hallway


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> A personal question for those who sleep with their malts---doesn't it interfere with your sex life?[/B]


What sex life?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't think I could sleep _without_ Bella at this point, lol. She doesn't wear tags, so I don't hear anything weird. She will sigh and throw herself against my leg if _I'm_ tossing and turning and keeping _her_ from sleeping...it's really cute. Bella's a champion sleeper, so no worries here.







When I first brought her home I had planned on her sleeping in her own little bed, but I'm glad that didn't work out. I think we both sleep better this way.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> A personal question for those who sleep with their malts---doesn't it interfere with your sex life?[/B]


Ha. I recently asked about this in a post.







Everyone who responded said they have a king size bed and just push their Malt to the end or the side. LOL!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

actually, since massimo has health issues, i can't sleep without him. i'm a light sleeper and my dogs do not bother me... but if massimo goes into a seizure, i'm awake and ready to take action. he sleeps in the middle of the bed, by the headboard between my husband and i (if my husband is home- 3rd shifter). 

as for sex... i've tried to push them to the other side of my king bed... in our case, the dogs don't like my husband's...um...aggressive actions... so i have to lure them away from the bedroom and give them a goody to distract them until we're finished...


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> as for sex... i've tried to push them to the other side of my king bed... in our case, the dogs don't like my husband's...um...aggressive actions... so i have to lure them away from the bedroom and give them a goody to distract them until we're finished...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL







what are you doing to our Mom?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I cannot imagine not sleeping with K & C. They are very quiet during the night and I find it so relaxing to cuddle with Kallie... it helps me sleep. Catcher won't cuddle.... he has to be on the lookout for intruders!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

we have good nights and bad nights, sometimes it feels like i never went to sleep, its a dance forsure, the 5 of us move around all night, Sampson snores, moves, flips, kicks, kicks, kicks, kicks some more and snores some more, Lizzie would stay in one place but its always right on top of me, so I am moving her all night as i move (i dont sleep in one position anyway), Maggie sleeps on her own pillow beside my head but moves back and forth to Kims side durning the night too (whereever its warmest), Kim says she wants her own room
















but, i wouldnt change a thing


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't think I could sleep without mine either. They are mostly pressed up against my leg or something, and sometimes if they are not, I will wake up & 'feel' around the bed to make sure they are there somewhere before I can go back to sleep. Sometimes I read in bed & they will play around, but once the light goes off, they know it's time to settle down & go to sleep


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Duff does not sleep with us. I mean there is the occassional weekend where we let him in, but that's not often. There's just something about being naked in bed with the dog at the bottom that creeps me out.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Duff does not sleep with us. I mean there is the occassional weekend where we let him in, but that's not often. There's just something about being naked in bed with the dog at the bottom that creeps me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh see... i'm never naked in bed with my dogs...


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex sleeps snuggled up on my pillow. I like having him there. Once in a blue moon when he jumps out of bed and lays on the floor, then I cant sleep, wondering if he is mad or something! As far as sex life, it does require planning and poor Rex either in my daughters room or outside the door whining.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah don't snore, that's hubbies job. Hannah sometimes makes little woofing noises at the strange noises coming from Daddys head & that wakes me up & I get a bad case of the giggles. Boo is usually upside down, hogging the whole center of the bed & only awakens when he hears the choking sound I make trying not to giggle out loud & wake Daddy. So Boo rushes to my aide with kisses of comfort, then Hannah decides it must be playtime & starts jumping & rooting around all over the bed. Hubbie wakes up grumbling because we woke him up.







Geez, maybe we need to get hubbie his own bed so we can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LMAO! Aww I don't think I would be able to sleep if Luci was on the floor in her own bed!







It eases my mind and de-stresses me when she lays curled up right next to me!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> LMAO! Aww I don't think I would be able to sleep if Luci was on the floor in her own bed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i must admit, if they ALL got in the floor to sleep it wouldnt hurt my feelings for a few days


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Dr. Oz said not to let your dog sleep with you. Trust me Rylee makes less noise than Ward. The one thing she would do was fake potty before bedtime so she would wake me up to go. Now I make sure she goes for real. As for sex she goes to the end of the bed and ignores us.
When I had Marshmallow she had to be in the thick of things. I would have to give her a greenie to leave us alone. I now know they are not good for them but it she kept her busy for a long time.
Hope this was not TMI.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> A personal question for those who sleep with their malts---doesn't it interfere with your sex life?[/B]


 

Actually...no...











Ours can get pretty upset if they are kept from being in the same room as Peg or I... I don't actually remember, but I'm sure at some time in the past they were gently scolded. Now it is actually pretty funny. They will all come into the bedroom and they may stay on the corner of the bed (king) or the bench at the foot....but they are absolutely quiet and totally uninterested in what is going on.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400657
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























So this has become a spectator sport?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

For 14 years my cocker spaniel lay right near my legs and wouldn't budge for anything. I couldn't really stretch out or even turn over. When we got Jolie she slept in a crate by the bed for over 6 years. When we moved to MS and got a king bed she started sleeping with us. She is right in the middle. Sometimes she keeps the covers from covering me. The maltese sleep in their crates up on a little chest by my side of the bed. The minute that John gets up in the morning Jolie moves over to his side of the bed and gets on his pillow. This is just how I like it. I don't sleep touching my husband and I don't want any dogs sleeping up against me. Every now and then one of them will sleep with me if they wake up in the morning before it is time to get up. This is just my personal preference.

Crates are good for the sex life stuff too.....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Crates are good for the sex life stuff too.....[/B]


so are bedroom doors, i find.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

The md's say the same thing about parents who co-sleep with their skin babies. My babies ended up sleeping with me 1/2 the time when they were newborns just because I'd be so exhausted all day/all night when I had to nurse them in the night we'd just fall asleep together. 

With Ollie he's always slept down in the kitchen in his crate (with the door open and doorway gated so he can't roam around). We didn't really want him in our bed as a small puppy so we tried having him in his crate in our bedroom and he HATED the crate and after a few nights of him being hysterical in the crate even with him being able to see us and sniff my hand and all that, we put him in the kitchen in his x-pen with one of my t-shirts and it worked like magic. Someday we may let him sleep in our bed...I just don't want him wandering from our bed to the kid's beds (the kids don't like their doors shut all the way at night, they are left open a crack). I do think he would disturb the kids jumping off and on their beds and I won't jeapordize them not getting enough sleep for school. Maybe when Ollie is a little older and more settled.

Bottom line is that every family or household does what works for them!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd rather sleep with the dogs. They're sweeter.









no sex life going on at my house anyway.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is a good topic, I have had some really great giggles thanks all.

Linda, I loved your comment regarding the "Spectator sport" that was hillarious














to be honest I wonder what goes through their little minds when all the activity is going on









Scooby has slept with us from the beginning, he never keeps us awake, he is a very quiet sleeper and never gets up or off the bed till one of us does unless for a drink, but we never hear him and he has a step down that he uses, he is so happy there with us.
Koko is a whole different story, he still sleeps in his e-pen and he seems so happy with that, I am very reluctant to change it for a couple of reasons.

1. Our bed is the only sanctuary Scooby has for peace, it's his sleeping place and he is very posessive of it, he doesn't like Koko going on our bed at all.

2. We would more than likely get no sleep or any of the other with Koko there, he is such a little stinker and always picking on Scooby trying to push him away from us, he is very posessive, so we feel Scooby needs some time alone with us, especially now that he is still recovering from his illness and rest is good for him.

3. This arrangement is great, Koko is ready for bed by 10pm and usually falls asleep on my TV chair, I then pick him up and he snuggles right in under my chin for his good night cuddle, the I put him to bed and he doesn't get up till 8am on the dot. He has his own built in alarm that says that is the time he has his breakfast and wants out to play for the day. This allows us time to enjoy a morning coffee and breakfast and also Scooby to have his morning feed and meds in peace, even though Koko is right there in his e-pen he never makes a sound till 8am like clockwork, he sure is a creature of habbit









Maybe some day when Koko has learned to share 100% with Scooby and not vie with him for all our attention things could then change but for now we are all happy and it's a working system here in our household


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I really like having Diego sleep with me, but I don't trust him all night since the episode when he pooped on the bed







It has been almost 2 months and he took a nap with me yesterday without incident and my daughter has started letting him sleep with her again, so we will see. Last weekend Issy (my sister's malt) spent the weekend and I let her sleep with me. In the middle of the night she started licking my eyes and when I woke up I thought I saw poop







and put her in the crate. When I went to clean up it turned out to be a little toy train







, I guess I was just a little paranoid - thanks to Diego.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

With 4 dogs in the bedroom , I kiss an undisturbed nights sleep GOODBYE . 
1. Princess Charlotte - has a lovely bed , but needs the bed placed on my feet or she can't close her eyes . At 4.00 am Charlotte likes to climb up me , and lunge about in my hair giving kisses . Oh , and she likes having her tummy rubbed in the dark .
2 . Henry James is an excellent sleeper , except for his VERY NOISY dreams - that involve woofing , growling and whimpering ( did I mention his HIGH voice ? ) . Life on the streets prior to rescue , must have been exciting to provide such wondrous dreams .
3 . Teddy is my NEEDY child , the slightest scary noise - means that 20b's of BIG BABY arrives on top of my pillow . Teddy then needs to be held , as he trembles like a leaf .
4 . Arabella thinks when I turn off a light , that she should run around playing for a few hours . Arabella likes to annoy her siblings , she sits right on the edge of their cushion staring at them until they SNAP . Arabella likes to get back on my bed at 4.00 am - luckily I'm already awake ( thanks Charlotte )
WHO NEEDS SLEEP !!! Sarah


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> So this has become a spectator sport?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yea.



Heck...going to the bathroom is a "spectator sport" in my house... and I'd bet we are far from the only family who, if forced, would admit this. Why I just admitted this in a public forum... I'll never know.

















> This is a good topic, I have had some really great giggles thanks all.
> 
> Linda, I loved your comment regarding the "Spectator sport" that was hillarious
> 
> ...


 

I'm trying to think of a smart come back.... Give me a day... or three</span>... 



I think I will start wearing this sack when I am out...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=401160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy do I hear you, Steve, on the bathroom...Bonnie must wonder what the heck is going on when we have company and I close the bathroom door.





















(I need the sack, too! Hello, my name is Linda and I no longer have any privacy in my life







)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=401461
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















it's the same here, nothing is sacred in our house either.
















As for the come back, my thoughts on what the boys may be thinking when things get rather rocky on the bed would be...er...I could vision the boys looking at one another and saying...
" If they are having so much fun, why do they always take away my favorite humping toy and say shame on you"








or..
" For crying out loud, will you two keep still, I'm trying to get some sleep here"


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Both of mine sleep with me and I mean sleep. They are not active or noisy during the night. Well, I assume that sometimes Sir N snores, as I hear him during the day, but I sleep like the dead and only wake up for important noises, like the noise they make when they are going to puke. I cannot sleep well without them. I cannot even fall asleep unless they are both there. When we first got the new beds from Costco, Sir N didn't always want to come to bed at night time....he wanted to stay on his bed. I'd plead and beg and he wouldn't budge. I'd lie there in bed tossing and turning and irritating Little C who just wanted to sleep until he'd finally get lonely and come join us. Then I'd roll over and fall asleep immediately.

Those people who say that others shouldn't sleep with their dogs for fear of being woken up should probably recommend that everyone sleep in individual sound-proof rooms.







I mean, there is always going to be noise and movement with or without dogs unless you live alone and in severe isolation. If you aren't a heavy sleeper, you learn to be. It's survival!  We can't always mold the world to fit our individual desires and those "doctors" are just plain nuts and personally, I find them to be insulting and think my dogs deserve an apology.











> Heck...going to the bathroom is a "spectator sport" in my house...[/B]


 You mean that there are some people who actually close the door?!







Right on their dogs' faces?!?!







But WHY?














Good on you for supporting your dogs' natural, healthy curiosity! What have we got to be shy about anyway????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

my two also cry & scratch at the door when my guests close the door to use the bathroom! They think they should be able to watch EVERYTHING that goes on in that room of the house.

I cant remember where I saw it, maybe an email ... but I think my 2 think there is a secret exit door in the bathroom & that if I close the bathroom door, I'm going to sneak out!

My shower is over the bath & they both try to open the curtain to watch & make sure I don't escape somehow!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The bathroom has always been off limits for dogs and kids when I using it.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> The bathroom has always been off limits for dogs and kids when I using it.[/B]


 

Gosh... are you a prude or what!!??













</span>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hahahaha, going to the bathroom here is all but "private"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=401160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha ~ If mine were in my bed while I was doing the "humpy", I know exactly what they would be thinking: "That guy better be neutered"
















Billy would be asking Henry what my date "looks" like


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=401461
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Deb, ya know of course if he were neutered, oh forget it, TMI for delicate ears or eyes







My mind just went blank


----------

